# Did L6.16 Improve your Audio experience(Take 2)?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Figured that we have had some time to evaluated L6.16. I would like to get quick feel on what are user feel about L6.16 in regards to audio drop out issues reported in L6.14. I know we have another thread for details so keep posts here brief and if you can supply this info it would be great. If you have not received L6.16, please provide feedback on the bottom two options

I have broken the poll into three. The first 5 options are related to your general experience. The next 3 are to see if there is a trend towards the issues only effecting locals or does it appear to be widespread. The last 2 are for people that have not received L6.16.

One thing to keep in mind when answering the poll. We are looking for reoccurring experiences. If you get the random occasional audio issue, I would consider it a random occurrence and not part of the audio issues we are talking about here and in the other thread. If it is more repeatable in nature, then I would classify it as the group of audio issues people have been experiencing and reporting in the audio threads that are stuck to the top of the forum.

Please include the following info if you want to provide feedback. This is the same poll as the L6.15 poll I closed and also L6.16 (Take 1) that I messed up. If you have not had enough time to evaluate, feel free to wait until you have enough time to evaluate the release before voting in the poll

DMA:

For each DVR, Answer the following questions
DVR Model:
Type of Connection: (Specify Optical, RCA and what TV or receiver model you are connected to) 
Did You have audio issues before? 
Did L6.16 improve your audio Issues?
If it did not improve, please provide a quick note as to what channels are showing audio issues.

*Note: This thread is for providing feedback. Please use the Sticky audio thread for discussion. Any discussion that occurs here will either be moved if possible or deleted if it would not make sense being moved to the general Audio thread.*


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

I voted Fixed most but not 100%. Light years better for me.

DMA: Detroit


DVR Model: VIP622
Type of Connection: Optical To a Sony TN9000ES 

Did You have audio issues before? Yes, a ton mostly on locals (Fox,ABC) both OTA and redistributed.
Did L6.16 improve your audio Issues? Absolutely!

Only quirk I have seen repeatedly is on redistributed locals (118 sat) a slight audio drop when in live but is not there on playback when rewound, ABC seems to be the only culprit so far. I have noticed about 5-6 per hour. The dropouts do not exist on the recorded show at all.

EDIT: This audio drop also occurs on OTA locals as well during live, but not there when rewound


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

DVR: ViP622 HDMI to Sony Bravia LCD
I had occasional quick lapses in the audio, which were really irritating during concerts.
I haven't heard any audio problems since I got the L6.16 update! Yea!

Larry
SF


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

DMA: Grand Rapids
DVR Model: VIP622
Type of Connection: HDMI
Did You have audio issues before? Yes, mainly local channels but a few others
Did L6.16 improve your audio Issues? Fewer dropouts on local channels (NBC). Have not noticed any on other channels but I did just watch The Beast in 1080p (downrezzed to 1080i) and it had a number of dropouts.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Fixed Fox for non-sports. Haven't had a chance with sports yet.
DMA:#92 - Tricities

For each DVR, Answer the following questions
DVR Model:VIP622
Type of Connection: (Specify Optical, RCA and what TV or receiver model you are connected to)HDMI Panasonic 50"
Did You have audio issues before?Yes - Fox
Did L6.16 improve your audio Issues?Yes. No problems now.
If it did not improve, please provide a quick note as to what channels are showing audio issues.

#Edit 1. Watched both games - CBS & FOX. Not one fade or other problem. Problem definitely fixed for me.


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

For each DVR, Answer the following questions
DVR Model: ViP722
Type of Connection: Optical, Sony STR-DG820
Did You have audio issues before? Yes
Did L6.16 improve your audio Issues? No
If it did not improve, please provide a quick note as to what channels are showing audio issues. -- NBC and CBS mostly, a little on FOX but not very much.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_DVR Model:_ ViP622
_Type of Connection:_ Component to Sharp 37" HDTV
_Did You have audio issues before?_ No
_Did L6.16 improve your audio Issues?_ No problems prior or after L6.16


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I live in St. Louis where this issue is very real for some. In my case, L6.16 completely cured my 622 which had dropouts on the Fox and and ABC (720p) locals. However, my 722 is a completely different story. On that DVR, the drops moved from the Fox and ABC locals to the CBS and NBC (1080i) locals. In addition, they are now more frequent and severe and appear almost exclusively during delayed (non-real-time) film events (a series such as CSI Miami or a commercial, for example) and never during a video event (Leno, Letterman, etc.).

DVR Model: VIP 622 & VIP 722
Type of Connection: HDMI to TV and Optical to audio system with simultaneous drops on both
Did You have audio issues before? Yes
Did L6.16 improve your audio Issue? 622 = YES. 722 = NO.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Still have problems with CBS and NBC after nearly two weeks with L6.16. Will be giving Fox and ABC a workout this week.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

Indeed, the problems on my 722 with L616 seem as if they are confined to satellite-delivered NBC and CBS locals in St. Louis. I have not noticed them on any nonlocal stations, nor have they been evident on other locals (ABC, at least -- haven't watched anything delayed on FOX in a while.)


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

My audio problem seem to start with L6.16 on my 622, atleast I never heard it before. Last night I recorded The Mentalist on CBS-HD and every time it came back from commercial I lost audio for a second or two.
Thanks charile.

DVR Model:VIP622
Type of Connection: HDMI 
Did You have audio issues before?No
Did L6.16 improve your audio Issues?No


----------



## 24dB/octave (Oct 1, 2008)

I now have L616 on my 722. Last night (Sunday) I watched the previous Monday's 2 hour (episodes 3 & 4) second night special of 24 on the SF Fox feed. It had 3 or 4 very short dropouts as played through my Onkyo receiver via the optical link. Much better than before. I also recorded a repeat Simpsons. I did a very quick scan & didn't hear any dropouts. Previously the Simpsons was almost unwatchable, so much so, that I recorded it in standard def.

--Alan


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

In the Bay Area
622 DVR
Optical connection
Audio issues before - yes (dropouts on ABC and Fox)
L6.16 did improve audio issues 

Everything seems OK though last night on 24 I did experience a picture freeze and pixelation but the audio was OK.


----------



## ncted (Aug 19, 2006)

I have had L616 for a few weeks now. No problems with audio before or after, but my 722 has now told me twice that my smart card is not authorized to receive a channel, and then it will not let me do anything until I reset it.

Ted


----------



## keiths2112 (May 17, 2007)

DMA: Raleigh NC

For each DVR, Answer the following questions
DVR Model: 722
Type of Connection: Component

Did You have audio issues before? No

Did L6.16 improve your audio Issues? NO!! 

If it did not improve, please provide a quick note as to what channels are showing audio issues.

Never had audio issues before, now have audio issues with both recorded (HD and SD) and live broadcasts. Recorded Wed's Lost, it was unwatchable due to sync issues. Had to watch episode at ABC.com. Was watching my
local news (Chanel 5) terrible audio sync. This is terrible!

Is there anyway to revert to my 6.14?


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine is so much worse it is unwatchable. CBS must have 500 dropes per 1/2 hour - Yes, it is that bad!


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

I now have L6.16 on my 722 and it does seem to have fixed the audio dropout problem I was having. Recorded and watched Funniest Home Videos last night with no audio dropouts at all. This program always had the most dropouts for me. It was almost unwatchable before.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

PRIME1. are you in in the Raleigh DMA? if so, It would be an interesting Data point to record LOST and see if you are seeing the same thing as keiths2112 is seeing. You are reporting that it fixed your issue while Keith is saying his has gone bad. Definitely an interesting scenario if you are in the same DMA.


----------



## Ron Thamon (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, I don't understand all the verbage here. Don't know about VMAs and all that.

This thread caught my eye only because I was just watching Powerblock PVRd off Spike. I had't noticed any audio sync problems in a while. They seem to be very random. However, they used to ALWAYS occur on Spike TV.

It went away for a while but yesterday I watched Powerblock off Spike, and the audio was worse than ever. I just checked and confirmed I now have the 616 update. I'm not sure when I got it.

I am in the Detoit market but watch very little local channels (almost none). I did watch/DVR the Superbowl and it looked and sounded fantastic.

I watch several hours per week off the Spike channel and it not only has the audio sync issue more than any other channel for me, but the _worst_ picture quality!

I use the 722 optical output to a Beresfore D/A convertor if that matters.

Ron Thamon


----------



## aaronM (Feb 17, 2009)

I concur. Very bad. CBS is awful (CSI Miami). I just had Dish Network replace my box before I found this thread. I use high end Monster HDMI for all of my connections. Back to rabbit ears. 

VIP722
Yamaha YSP-4000
Panasonic TH-42PZ85U
Monster HTPS 7000


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a 722
HDMI to tv(video only)
optical to Yamaha RX-V2095 AV receiver for audio
I had short non-repeatable audio dropouts on OTA and national HD channels(MGM, Universal, etc...) with 6.14

Seem to have the same problems with 6.16, not really any change for the better or worse. Still seeing very short non-repeatable audio dropouts on OTA(PBS-HD last night) and on national HD like MGM, HDNet, Universal, etc...


----------



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

I have a 722. 

I now get lipsync problems on both HD and SD channels. TNT HD seems to be the worst.


----------



## aaronM (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm seeing the lip sync problems as well.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

All channels Lee? I get lipsync issues on TNT also. I think it is source related. Other than that and one other I don't get see lipsync issues very often.


----------

